# Cities in Malaysia



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PETALING JAYA*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PUTRAJAYA*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KLANG VALLEY :*
Bandar Tasik Selatan Station





































KLIA



















Sepang F1 circuit (Every March)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GEORGE TOWN*














































SE Asia's Largest - Penang Marina


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KOTA KINABALU*

Sabah foundation building










Innoprise building


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MELAKA* (Malaysian historical city)
Dutch square




























Old fort gate



















A replica of the Portuguese ship that was used to loot the treasure of 
Melaka. The ship was sunk by tidal storms outside Melaka










Newest shopping mall in Melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*JOHOR BAHRU*


----------



## perekamuda (Oct 5, 2002)

I've visited most of Malaysian Cities ( KL, Penang, Johor Bahru, Kuching, Melaka, Kota Bharu, Kota Kinabalu, Miri, Labuan)

They are mostly clean, modern and considered more well-organized in terms of Urban Design if compare to their tropical neighbouring cities like in Indonesia, Philippines or Thailand (except Singapore)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KOTA BAHRU*
KB landmark



















Kota Bharu - Petra Airport


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MIRI, SARAWAK*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*LABUAN*
Financial centre





































Labuan water sport centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SEREMBAN*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUCHING*


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice shots! Awesome thread!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Damansara Heights


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GEORGE TOWN*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KOTA KINABALU*

At the very tip of Sutera Harbour! u/c.


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Nazrey for tha sandakan's photo posting ! however, Sandakan is located in Sabah but not Sarawak as your map shown. anyway, thank you !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh my! My mistake...Sorry!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyway..Here's latest design for the Harbour Mall and the hotel
From Malaysian forum


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Kuching, Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love my state....thks Nazrey ^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sabah*
Sandakan Town
SHS Esplanade _(NEW)_


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

nazrey said:


> *Sabah*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Nazrey! I wish to go back my hometown soon after seeing those photos.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*










Queensbay mall _(New!)_


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sabah*
Jesselton Point
Kota Kinabalu City
Sabah, Malaysia 










City of Kota Kinabalu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Labuan*
Federal Territory

Labuan is the main island of the Malaysian Federal Territory of Labuan. Labuan is best known as an offshore financial centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.

Population
The population of 78,000 (est. 2000) is mostly Malay, with minorities of Chinese, Kedayans, Filipinos, Indians, Bugis, Bajau and Expatriates.

The Malaysian government's attempts to turn Labuan into an international banking centre has had only limited success, but the government still offers incentives to try to lure in new investors. With land utilization geared more towards property and industrial use, there is little agricultural activity. Most of the island's prime land, waterfront and suburbs are utilised for residential and tourism development. A sizeable area on the southwestern side of the island is occupied by shipbuilding, manufacturing and oil and gas industries. Within recent decades Labuan has undergone significant improvements in infrastructure and services.
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Labuan International Ferry Terminal
by Vueltaa 










By anej1030


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perak*
Proton City
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Proton City tagged as “City of the Future”, is a new township with industrial, commercial and residential activities spread over 4,000 acres (16 km²). It is located about 5 km north of Tanjung Malim, a town in Perak, Malaysia, and houses the state-of-the-art RM1.8 billion Proton car assembly plant.

To be fully developed by 2020, Proton City aims to be home to Malaysia’s automobile industry. Undertaken by Proton City Development Corp Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between DRB-Hicom Bhd and Proton Bhd, it started in 1996 with an initial investment of RM2.5 billion, beginning with the construction of the Proton plant. The Proton plant has a workforce of more than 2,000 and most of them are expected to live in the area. When Proton City is fully developed, it would have a population of about 240,000.

The first settlement in the area - 252 units of apartments - were formally handed over to the buyers recently. These apartments have common facilities that include car and motorcycle parking bays, children’s playground, BBQ area, car wash areas, mosque and a nursery/kindergarten on the ground floor of each block and a multipurpose hall. Parcels 19 and 20 when completed in 2007 will have 1,091 apartments, 336 units of single- and double-storey terrace houses, 86 semi-detached houses, 37 bungalows and 36 shop-offices.

Proton City is also expected to be home to students and staff of the Universiti Pendidikan Sultan Idris (UPSI), which a few years ago was known as Sultan Idris Teachers’ College, one of the country’s oldest teachers’ training institutions. UPSI, occupying 800 acres (3.2 km²) within Proton City, is expected to have a student population of 20,000 within four years.

The next phase of development at Proton City is the industrial component, which will see the construction of 81 factory lots for the national car’s vendors. Other public amenities such as schools, mosque, park, recreational club and man-made wetlands of 24 acres (97,000 m²) with a large lake, water storage towers, air quality control station, fire station and power station will also be built in the coming months.

Modern technology will be put to full use, with a command centre that will monitor all smart home systems. There will be intelligent traffic control, telemedicine, e-commerce and other “k-society” amenities and services integrated into living within Proton City.











































































Note : *Proton Holdings Berhad* is short for *P*e*r*usahaan *Oto*mobil *N*asional (Malay for National Automobile Enterprise), is Malaysia's first car manufacturer initiated in 1983 by then-Malaysia's Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad. Proton is listed on the Bursa Malaysia.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nazrey, do U have the interior pics of Sibu Airport, Bintulu Airport, Miri Airport, Labuan, Sandakan , Tawau Airports ?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

I dun have..but u can find some of 'em HERE....
Miri
Bintulu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Selangor*










Klang Valley


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

great pic. ^^ taken from genting?


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

cbeautiful cities in malaysia


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

JoSin said:


> great pic. ^^ taken from genting?


I think that's not taken from Genting but Klang Gate near Melawati :yes:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*










by Anna & Jonatan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Lastresorter said:


> I think that's not taken from Genting but Klang Gate near Melawati :yes:


You're RIGHT!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Selangor*










Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya construction


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kedah*
Kedah's Capital
Alor Star



































.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL urban
Commuter service


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pahang*










Pahang's Capital
Kuantan Town Center
Photos by wonderwai


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia welcomes world  *
Kuantan, Pahang


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Malaysia is undoubtedly a rare success story and a very modern tropical pearl! 
It fought its way on its own - without inventing weird and senselessly aggressive ideologies/concepts for development or whatever - from a poor country in the 60´s to a peaceful, modern, full-fledged and industrial-capitalist heavyweight within the Asian Pacific rim! I am always impressed at what Malaysia has achieved in such a short span of time...My utmost respect to Malaysia, its wise leadership and great people! :applause: :applause: :applause: I very much appreciate and like your country!  

If only more countries on this planet could just be like Malaysia....our world would have less sorrows


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*










Penang Hill
by Leo Chimaera


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Selangor*










Putrajaya


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

jus heard tht there is chance to have bullet train from singapore to KL. This is gonna be great!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

JoSin said:


> jus heard tht there is chance to have bullet train from singapore to KL. This is gonna be great!


yeah, m'sian government just approved the project. and now we are going to negotiate with s'porean government. but.....negotiating with s'pore is the hardest thing for malaysia!!ever!:lol:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Malaysia is undoubtedly a rare success story and a very modern tropical pearl!
> It fought its way on its own - without inventing weird and senselessly aggressive ideologies/concepts for development or whatever - from a poor country in the 60´s to a peaceful, modern, full-fledged and industrial-capitalist heavyweight within the Asian Pacific rim! I am always impressed at what Malaysia has achieved in such a short span of time...My utmost respect to Malaysia, its wise leadership and great people! :applause: :applause: :applause: I very much appreciate and like your country!
> 
> If only more countries on this planet could just be like Malaysia....our world would have less sorrows


thank you, but indeed malaysia has it own success stories even though it is not as what we expected. it is not an easy task to manage a multi races, with different identity, different religion, and different way of thinking.....but we're working really hard to achieve our goal to become fully developed nation by 2020. so, when will you come to malaysia?...2007 is the 'visit malaysia year', don't you know?:hi:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perak*
@ New Renovation Ipoh Station
by Jason of KTM Railwayfan.com


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nazrey, how about Kuantan Airport ? Kota Bharu Airport ? Tawau Airport ?


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

My family (except me & my brother) lived in Johor & Miri,Sarawak few years ago. Too bad, we had to stay in the Philippines. =)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak*
Bintulu
One of the Great Port Town
From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak*
The capital: Kuching


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Johor*
Johor Bahru
From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak*
Miri City


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*










Malaysian fusion home 
by Pablo


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,wonderful cities in malasia!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

triple-j said:


> such a wonderful post!!! when u put all the cities in malaysia in one thread, u could see overall development of malaysia. nazrey, u could post some of malaysia beautiful countryside, small towns (or pekan), beaches and rainforest!!!












Airport in the island of Malaysia
Pangkor Laut island
Redang Island
Tioman Island
Layang - Layang island

Redang Island










Tioman Island










Pangkor Laut Island Airport










Fly to the island with...
Berjaya Air
by Rohit Dugar
@ Redang island


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pahang
Tioman Island










by Ken Kunda










by pzavit










Tioman Berjaya Resort
by icky 



















by TS. Bok


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Perak
Pangkor Laut Island
by patrick.javier










by Brad and Tania


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Brad and Tania


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Terengganu
Redang Island
Island Breakaway
by Molcho




























Laguna
by hongkiat




























by Luxemburgerlis


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia :: Layang Layang 










Layang Layang is a breath taking coral atoll lying 300 kilometers off the coast of Sabah. It is part of the 600 island, reef and shoal group in the South China Sea known as *The Spratley's*. The 13 linked coral reef atoll isnt that large at only 14 square kilometers however it surrounding waters drop to around 2,000 meters deep which makes for some very interesting marine life.










At the time of writing there is only one resort on the artificial island all all diving is done from there. What you can expect sub surface are sheer walls, big pelagics, sharks and a central lagoon for smaller marine life. The coral is pristine and visibility can be awesome.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Federal Territory*










Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA)
by pepenmarg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_Fly to prime island of Langkawi >>>
99 islands in the sun..._
Langkawi International Airport





































Four Seasons Resort Langkawi
by Nino Caruncho


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*












>


Fly to Penag island >>>


----------



## patextreme (Apr 30, 2007)

kuala lumpur international airport is a huge airport 

I've been there


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Labuan*
Labuan is the main _island_ of the Malaysian *Federal Territory of Labuan*. Labuan is best known as an offshore financial centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.
Labuan Tourism
Labuan Airport


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Pic of Ipoh city's suburb



nazrey said:


> by boob job




Music about Ipoh..*IPOH MALI*..meaning I come from Ipoh. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMlDLb5U1E


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL
by Takudzwa


----------



## wolf18 (Dec 4, 2005)

en ,a really nice city,wish i can be there for a tour


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL
PETRONAS Twin Towers (PETROleum NASional Bhd)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*










The Mayfair, Penang
by cooltemper


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Great pics nazrey!! Pristine infrastructure in Malaysia! This is the type of general urban development the Philippines and Indonesia are currently aiming for  Maybe we need to drastically increase our Chinese populations :lol:


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

No, not the Chinese (because Indonesia have more Chinese than any country outside China) All we need is a good leader who have commitment to develop our country and whipped out corruption

Good job Malaysia kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Penang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Kuching City, Sarawak



nazrey said:


> by Fiona @ Monbulk Travel


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The North Borneo Railway*










The North Borneo Railway is the only steam locomotive in Borneo (Vulcan steam engine train). Originally established in 1896, the now restored colonial train ride stops at Papar for sightseeing and passes through the towns of Kinarut & Beaufort. A stylish bar car and observation deck accompanies the train, providing a comfortable lounge area to enjoy and view the passing paddy fields, rainforests and plantations of rubber and coffee. On the return trip to Tanjung Aru Railway Station, a typical colonial lunch is served on board. The return trip takes approximately 3-hours and 30 minutes.

Transportation










The only steam locomotive operate in Malaysia! 
by Eddy of KTMrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ace4










Shah Alam, Selangor














































by Skyprince










by Hisyam



















a typical Malaysian family house





































Shah Alam city centre seen from a higher ground of the park










Shah Alam secretariat Building


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Very interesting thread indeed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Jelutong, Shah Alam
by Hisyam




























Bukit Jelutong sub town centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak*










Miri, Sarawak
by Xping


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya/Cyberjaya



nazrey said:


> *Lake-front mansions get high marks*
> Thursday June 14, 2007
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pulau Labuan (Labuan Island)










Labuan Torism
by xushisofim










From labuanweb.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya 
From MSC.CC
Putrajaya Landmark










Putra Perdana Garden










Melawati Palace & Shangri-La Hotel Putrajaya










Putrajaya Monument










Putrajaya International Convention Centre



















Pedestrian Bridge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Petaling Jaya, Selangor*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malacca City, Malacca*
by gordonv612


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Johor*










Johor Bahru
by pl74ew 










Sultan Palace in Johor Bahru










Sister Cities:








Jeddah, Saudi Arabia







Istanbul, Turkey







Shenzhen, China July 2006


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mystery JB
by ace4


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL
by dingy_


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-edit-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

States of Malaysia
by hhy78msia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

George Town, Penanh










Tanjung Marina, Penang
by Les Chang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya, federal territory, administrative capital
by, Magician


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya










by Choconancy1


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malacca City, Malacca (Melaka)*
New Carrefour
by johnlim75












> by gordonv612























> by gordonv612


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

nazrey, that are great pics, as always!

Thank you.

.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Welcome, SanMiguel!..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka










Melaka City
Dataran Pahlawan (Pahlawan Square)
by vinn0


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka Sultanate Palace
by vinn0


----------



## adam73 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Photographs of IPOH*

All photos by Adam


----------



## einwelteinfuhrer (Jan 17, 2008)

^lovely pics.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cameron Highland, Pahang
by CLF










Tea Plantation
by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Highland in Malaysia:
Genting Highland, Pahang



> by orjasm


by DeTreeHuntRed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Tinggi Resort, Pahang


> by r47z™ @ Cris Chen ©


by FurryWooky 



















Colmar Tropicale of Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Fraser's Hill (Bukit Fraser), Pahang
Fraser's Hill (Bukit Fraser) is a colonial-era hill station in Pahang state, Peninsular Malaysia. 










Fraser's Hill is named after Louis James Fraser, a Scotsman who prospected for gold in Australia but eventually struck tin here instead in the 1890s. Employing Chinese miners to do the hard work for him and earning his keep by operating mule trains down the mountain, Fraser set up opium and gambling dens to increase his profits, which may have had something to do with his subsequent mysterious disappearance. The tin ran out in 1913, but the lush valley within was rediscovered as a colonial hill resort that, thanks to its 1524m elevation, enjoys considerably cooler temperatures than Kuala Lumpur. By 1922 a road had been cut through the mountains to the valley, which soon sprouted bungalows and even one of Malaya's first golf courses. 

Not much has changed since, and Fraser's Hill retains a wonderfully weird mixed-up character, where locals eat curries off banana leaves in a English cottage next to a golf course while the call to prayer sounds from the mosque. 

by HLeong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Petaling Jaya, Selangor
Damansara, PJ
KL's Satellite City


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Malaysia is strikingly beautiful so neat, well developed and proper, you could eat right from the floor!

I have one question when was this town built: during the colonial period or after?


>


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Good question.. looks modern to me, but I don't know.


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Malaysia is strikingly beautiful so neat, well developed and proper, you could eat right from the floor!
> 
> I have one question when was this town built: during the colonial period or after?


Its actually a resort based on Colmar Village in Alsace, France.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285848


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Federal Territory of Labuan
by ronebon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca
by Silv1978 










Malacca River
by Özkan Öztürk


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Federal Territory of Labuan
by AhChuan 










Labuan Island










Labuan International Airport


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

2nd pic in 358 looks like South Beach.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

From what I see here, the vast majority of the first waves of foreign investment went to KL, while other cities were left for later! It is a phenomenon common to developing countries, that of sucking everything of the largest available market in that specific region then moving on! The same thing happens in Romania, of course, on a smaller scale. Bucharest first received the vast majority of foreign investments and with the near saturation of the market, investors start to look for oportunities elsewhere to!

Besides that, Malaysia truly Asia wright?


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> From what I see here, the vast majority of the first waves of foreign investment went to KL, while other cities were left for later! It is a phenomenon common to developing countries, that of sucking everything of the largest available market in that specific region then moving on! The same thing happens in Romania, of course, on a smaller scale. Bucharest first received the vast majority of foreign investments and with the near saturation of the market, investors start to look for oportunities elsewhere to!
> 
> Besides that, Malaysia truly Asia wright?


let the investors decide on where they want to pour theor money...if they think KL and its metro area are much profitable than other region....well, it's their choice.

so far...every state in malaysia is doing their best effort for that purpose.

yes, malaysia...truly is...ASIA. haha...that tagline also famous in Romania?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

To Proton City > Auto City, Tanjung Malimm, Perak
by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca 
by gordonv612


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Menara Taming Sari
A REVOLVING TOWER for Malacca (NEW)
by Tien Soon



















by razak latif


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur
by JessieLoTW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, Johor
by serippe


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca at night!
By papayamilk


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Island
By Venycal


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I see a lot of crosses. Overall I would say, Malaysia has developed very very well and fast!!!! Respect!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
My photos


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

amazing :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
1 Borneo



> by AhChuan


by AhChuan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

A REVOLVING TOWER for Melaka 



nazrey said:


> Menara Taming Sari
> A REVOLVING TOWER for Malacca (NEW)
> by Tien Soon
> 
> ...


by malacca.fotos 














































view fr taming sari tower malacca




























night shot


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sha Alam, Selangor
by shark3d


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca
by bathape_kol


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really interesting Nation :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Jacksen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting cities :cheers: amazing pics


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bintulu town, Sarawak
by BINTULU.ORG 










Park City commercial center


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Judging from most pictures here, Why do malaysians cities look so empty?


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

^^I presume you mean why the streets are not full of people? Probably because at the time the photos were taken, the sun was blazing hot and most people opt to stay indoors with air-conditioning comfort. Wait till evening time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> Johor Bahru, Johor
> by serippe


What is that building ^^ ? Nice architecture has b.t.w.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^That's the immigration complex of Johor Bharu.It handles the traffic between Singapore and Malaysia.


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Harkeb said:


> Judging from most pictures here, Why do malaysians cities look so empty?


well for one, the heat is unbearable and the second, cities in malaysia are not over crowded and over populated. Some are pretty young.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ also Malaysia is like USA.. a suburb society.. so most of the crowds are in the suburbs rather than in the middle of da city.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, (Capital City of Pahang)
by ja2008


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu (KK), (Capital City of Sabah)



















1 Borneo (NEW)
In pregress


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Labuan










Labuan is the main island of the Malaysian Federal Territory of Labuan. Labuan is best known as an offshore financial centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.

by fn4rillo


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, (Capital City of Sarawak)
Kuching Waterfront epitomizes how this city has modernized without losing of its charm. Kuching is located on the Sarawak River chosen for its strategic and commercial importance and also for its enchanting natural beauty. In those days Sarawak River was the city's main highway. The river still retains its picturesque charm in today modern era. A meander on the Kuching waterfront is a walk through time; from Kuching's humble, ancient origins, to a modern city. No visit to Kuching would be complete without a stroll on the modern esplanade, or to sit, relax and experience a Sarawakian sunset.. 

by khairul onggon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gurney Drive, Penang*
Gurney Drive (Malay: Persiaran Gurney) is a popular seafront promenade in George Town, Penang, Malaysia. The casuarina trees lined street is also one Penang's most popular tourist destinations.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
Putrajaya located just south of Kuala Lumpur, is the new federal administrative centre of Malaysia. Several Government offices have re-located there to gain relief from the overcrowding and congestion of Kuala Lumpur, which is Malaysia's largest city. However, *Kuala Lumpur still serves as Malaysia's national and legislative capital for now*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The sign ^^ what says about?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by wenghun


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya by night!
by Phillage


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur










by KLDEVIL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> by wenghun


Looks like a paradise city kay:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu* by benz


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu Waterfront Pocket Park *(in front of Hyatt Hotel)


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

cele[email protected]*Kota Kinabalu* - http://www.mysabah.com/wordpress/

Mania of flag, Independent Day









CNY Celebration at Yu Huang Temple, Tuaran









*50 Lions Rocked 50th Merdeka Parade, Promenade Boulevard*









Dragon, Lion and Unicorn Festival 2006, Padang Merdeka









Dragon, Lion and Unicorn Festival 2007, Likas Sport Complex


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Panorama.com*

*Kota Kinabalu City*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KKIA*

by kingmyda


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Fireworks from Team Malaysia light up the skies of administrative city Putrajaya during Malaysia International Fireworks Competition 2008*
@ Putrajaya Lake
Fireworks presentation by team Malaysia in MIFC2008. 
by CW's studio


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by CW's studio


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by CW's studio


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by modar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by modar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by modar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by modar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Azmil77


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cheeseong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by hazrinzaidun























































Putrajaya International Convention Centre (PICC)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for properly crediting photos everyone!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

My pleasure!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Johor Bahru*










Johor Bahru, also spelled Johor Baharu, Johor Baru, ("Baru" means "new" in Malay) or Johore Bahru and abbreviated as JB, is the capital city of Johor in southern Malaysia. It is within walking distance from Singapore, and receives more than 60% of the country's annual 16 million foreign tourists via its bridges and road links to Singapore. With a population of approximately 876,000 in the city, it is the fourth most populated city in Malaysia. Johor Bahru also has a population of 1.73 million in the greater metropolitan area and 6.49 million in the Singapore-Johor Bahru conurbation, which is one of the highest in Southeast Asia. [1] The city is an important industrial, tourism and commercial hub for southern Malaysia. The population growth rate of Johor Bahru is also among the highest in Malaysia. Johor Bahru also has a highly developed industrial base which has made the city one of the biggest industrial centers of the country.

Johor Bahru is *the southernmost city of the Eurasian mainland*. 










A nice garden J.Bhuru
by el rompido


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KOTA KINABALU

Edited by Taller, Better
Two of your photos had no credits on them. Please do not make us hunt through 
every photo for watermark credits. Clearly credit the pictures as you post them. Thank you


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

is it me or Malaysian and American cities look very similar? But Malaysian cities seem to be much more cleaner and organzied. Just my opinion.


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

i found these nice panoramas of *MIRI in Sarawak State*
(all by _key66_ from panoramio)
scroll >>>








scroll >>>








scroll >>>









.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics folks ^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL
by M.Stevens2008


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
taken in April 2008


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Petaling Jaya (PJ)
by Jubilee777


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Malaysia is such a nice country!! I went there in 2007 and found it to be such a magical place that I visited again in 2008! However I never went outside KL/Putrajaya/Genting. Malaysia in my experience is one of the cleanest country in the world with one of the friendliest people! I hope to visit again in 2009!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cyberjaya*
Selangor

Cyberjaya is a new planned township with a science park as the core that forms a key part of the Multimedia Super Corridor in Malaysia. It is located in the district of Sepang, Selangor and is situated about 50 km south of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. This town aspires to be known as the Silicon Valley of Malaysia.
by uppananda










Ericson Regional HQ


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

i like JB much better than KL
i don't know why


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looks very nice and very modern, Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching, Sarawak*
by kiko


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome malaysian cities kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Sentral - Malaysian Largest Transport Hub
by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru
Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex & JB Sentral Railway Station in Bukit Chagar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by huai*


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Nainawaaz said:


> is it me or Malaysian and American cities look very similar? But Malaysian cities seem to be much more cleaner and organzied. Just my opinion.


^^I never been to US, but IMO Malaysian cities are much compatible with Australian cities than other Asian citieskay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Johor Bahru*










Johor Bahru, also spelled Johor Baharu, Johor Baru, ("Baru" means "new" in Malay) or Johore Bahru and abbreviated as JB, is the capital city of Johor in southern Malaysia. It is within walking distance from Singapore, and receives more than 60% of the country's annual 16 million foreign tourists via its bridges and road links to Singapore. With a population of approximately 876,000 in the city, it is the fourth most populated city in Malaysia. Johor Bahru also has a population of 1.73 million in the greater metropolitan area and 6.49 million in the Singapore-Johor Bahru conurbation, which is one of the highest in Southeast Asia. [1] The city is an important industrial, tourism and commercial hub for southern Malaysia. The population growth rate of Johor Bahru is also among the highest in Malaysia. Johor Bahru also has a highly developed industrial base which has made the city one of the biggest industrial centers of the country.

Johor Bahru is *the southernmost city of the Eurasian mainland*. 










by ngotoh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Proton City*
Tanjung Malim, Perak
by Zairi


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK Times Square*
by alt.ing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


Awesome pic


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL
by mohaSHUK


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

by JerryLiew 









by luki_gembul 









by Romy Azeer 









by robstephaustralia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night pics


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice to Malaysia 
an incredible country in many aspects


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
by eufoo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Petra Jaya*
Petra Jaya is a suburb of Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia. The Kuching North City Hall (DBKU) headquarters is located here.
From nadai.name


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching*
Sarawak
by joshlarry


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

A lot of great emerging cities here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> *Petra Jaya*
> Petra Jaya is a suburb of Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia. The Kuching North City Hall (DBKU) headquarters is located here.
> From nadai.name


I like the design of the lake


----------



## Yohanes (Aug 29, 2008)

Kuching at night..


Yohanes said:


> Taken from www.ckgoplaces.blogspot.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sandakan*
Sabah
by sarley49


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sandakan, Sabah
by sarley49


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sandakan, Sabah
by sarley49


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by sarley49


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by sarley49


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Kinabalu*
Sabah
by sarley49



















by thienzieyung


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
*Kota Kinabalu*
The Mall
From Malaysian forum




























Warisan Square
by epchandavid










by mohd fahmi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
*Melaka*










Dataran Pahlawan
by johnlim75










by teckkang














































by vinn0


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
*George Town, Penang*










Queensbay Mall
From Malaysian forum



















by Venycal




























by benghan



















by aimanrose




























Gurney Drive
by CPKendall


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
Putrajaya - 25km south of KL










Alamanda Mall
My pictures



















From flickr.com




























by tomcw










by Joel San Pedro


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
Kuching, Sarawak










The Spring (NEW)
by wanavanza



















by NurbsPlanet










by s i a w g u










by NurbsPlanet


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
*Kuantan, Pahang*










East Coast Mall
by ja2008


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
*Johor Bahru, Johor*










Tebrau City Shopping Mall
by fuzzyfish










by unlabel



















by evil-licious










by cappucino91


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shopping malls 



nazrey said:


> *Kota Kinabalu*
> Sabah
> by sarley49
> 
> ...


Great pics especially the first


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
Sunway City (KL Satellite City)










Sunway Pyramid 
New Wing Expansion
Best Parking System in Malaysia
by 2206











































































> An artist's impression of the Sunway Pyramid Marrakesh precinct


Marrakesh Bazaar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Let's Go Shopping Tours!*
IKEA Damansara (Urban KL)










Largest IKEA Store in South East Asia
by JoeBX




























by honeysuckle5685










1 Utama
by James Foong
Urban KL


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*IKEA Damansara *
by technicolortype_a


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IKEA Damansara
by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jackie Chan's Cafe*
Malaysia's First Jackie Chan's Cafe At Muse Floor, Starhill, Bukit Bintang






Starhill Gallery, "A Gallery of Rich Experiences" brings the `Little Indomitable Dragon' of Hollywood to Malaysia with the official opening of the first ever Jackie Chan's Cafe here in conjunction with the launch of Muse Floor at Starhill Gallery.
The Bar










Mango Fapp










Dragon Berry Cream Fapp


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 BORNEO, Sabah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Warisan Square, Kota Kinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by kumarrahul_rk


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Warisan Square, Kota Kinabalu










Mid Autumn


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

STARHILL Centre 
Interior Design by David Rockwell, KUALA LUMPUR
by ediot










by yichenyang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

STARHILL Centre
by DIGITALPIX88


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

wow! Johor Bahru looks NICE!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Seremban
Capital city of Negeri Sembilan
by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Bharu
Capital city of Kelantan
From Malaysian forum


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Malaysia looks great. Are there any direct flight between Vancouver and KL? I'm dying to visit. I've never been to Asia, but I'm definitely thinking of making Malaysia the first place I visit.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu
Capital city of Terengganu
by [fliffy]










FELDA Residence Kuala Terengganu (NEW)
























Sultan Mahmud Airport
by royalhouse


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

isaidso said:


> Malaysia looks great. Are there any direct flight between Vancouver and KL? I'm dying to visit. I've never been to Asia, but I'm definitely thinking of making Malaysia the first place I visit.


Check out for direct flight between Vancouver and KL with All Nippon Airways (ANA)!!
http://www.ana.co.jp/asw/AMCTopServlet?type=use


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan
Capital city of Pahang
by obixodococo 










by James Foong



















by Kuantanite


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Malaysian cities for sure :cheers: thanks for posting nazrey


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shah Alam 
Capital city of Selangor
by mohd salim yunus



















by sungimann


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


I like this a lot  Bravo to Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ipoh
Capital city of Perak
by adiyon84 










Ipoh Railway Station
by kacalensa


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca City
Capital city of Malacca



> 7 July 2008 – Two historic towns in Malaysia, George Town and Melaka has been added to UNESCO's coveted World Heritage List.


by pennymae sio










by Jothmen


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Georgetown
Capital city of Penang



> 7 July 2008 – Two historic towns in Malaysia, George Town and Melaka has been added to UNESCO's coveted World Heritage List.


by bang & tzeling 
http://flickr.com/photos/bang-tze_wedding/3311765438/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Labuan
Federal Territory
by Roziman MDN 










by amadyusy 










by benz 










Labuan Airport


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
Federal Territory
by James Foong



















by stardex


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur
Federal Territory
█ Just A Slice █▀ ▀ ▀


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Earth Hour 2009 : MALAYSIA*
Kuala Lumpur @ Capsquare
by BugBitesandCo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adzliyana/sets/72157615943285737/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by photontoo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615936911313/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by beckylaw2099


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice to see these unknow malay cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I enjoy seeing "new" towns/cities of Malaysia... :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu City Center*







[email protected]

Kota Kinabalu International Airport















flickr

Tun Mustapha Tower







flickr

1 Borneo Hypermall







sabah travel guide

Warisan Square









City Mall







_yipiyaya_

KK Times Square signature Office









KK City Mosque























flickr

Sabah State Mosque







panoramio

KK Sunset















































flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*SUTERA HARBOUR*, Kota Kinabalu
http://www.suteraharbour.com/

by mazr80










by Te'el78










by das farbamt


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Gedsman


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2206 said:


>


The color from those clouds is awesome


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenyir Lake, Terengganu*
Kenyir Lakeview Resort
by lh.chua
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/845460932/










by Zairi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/237364462/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR, Capital city of Malaysia
by inoc
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3517699455/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya
by spOt_ON
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/3452494132/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nexus Resort Karambunai* _Some Say It's Heaven_
kota kinabalu, sabah
by Leric click me for more


----------



## roxasnobody (Jan 26, 2009)

nazrey said:


>


*i love these pictures!! When was it taken?*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes those Kuala Lumpur pics were great indeed...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by Fulvia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo above, very nice view


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

roxasnobody said:


> *i love these pictures!! When was it taken?*


Those are Merdeka celebration pictures in Aug.31st 2001
BTW this is recent KL's firework of new year !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Penang -i think- was in the previous pages of this thread; could someone post some new photos of Penang?


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

:dance2: M u s i c a l F i r e w o r k s S h o w :dance2:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459640&page=5

by alt.ing


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang island, Penang
by Venycal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Penang photo (skyline): really amazing


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR
by yaman ibrahim 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/3581935758/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Kuching, Sarawak
by De <3 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdtan/3594914429/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Suburb
by Ethaniel83


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

patchay said:


> From email
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43512688
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching*
Capital City of Sarawak state
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Miri *
The second largest city in Sarawak.
From wikipedia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Kuching*
> Capital City of Sarawak state
> From Malaysian forum


From Malaysian forum



emzeti said:


> Kuching Golden Triangle From Kampung Gersik (during Raya)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sungai Petani, Kedah*
Photos taken from Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Hill Railway
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Capital City of Sarawak
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu, Capital City of Terengganu
From flickr



































Sultan Mahmud Airport


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sibu, Sarawak
Population - Total	209,616
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Bharu, Capital City of Kelantan
Population (2009) - Total	577,301
Photos from flickr
Kelantan Trade Center










































KB Mall










































Istana Balai Besar Gates










NOTE: Istana means Palace


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos about those cities are realy very nice


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*Penang is beautiful!!!*
by Christopher Koay

overlooking Penang CBD










Tanjung Tokong










Port of Penang









by adamAUG06


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya, Malaysian administrative centre
Population (2007 est.) - Total	50,000
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, capital city of Johor
Photos from Malaysian forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the name of the tower on the left of this photo, in KL suburb?


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> What is the name of the tower on the left of this photo, in KL suburb?


>>> :cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=5311&page=19


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ O.K. Menara Telekom... thanks nazrey


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ now TM tower after the rebranding of telekom to TM...


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Seremban, Negeri Sembilan state

from Malaysia forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Likas Bay @ Kota Kinabalu, capital city of Sabah
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney drive, Penang island
From flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*repost some best of the best KK pics* 
*ENJOY!*

Kota Kinabalu view at a glance









mysabah.com









by flanegan









by brian99 @ pbase.com









*KK Nature Resort City*@flickr









*KK at Night from Mamutik Island!!*
by Goh Weiyang @ panoramio.com









_by sipaun_
*KK WATERFRONT*









*KK NIGHT with Fireworks Show*

















Likas [email protected] pics









*Super Panorama View at Likas Bay*
_by losp @ fotothing.com_
*Misty Morning at Likas Bay*
Wisma Perindustrian > The Peak Condo > > > > > Menara Tun Mustapha > Wisma Innoprise > Likas Coastal Highway









Menara Tun Mustapha > Wisma Innoprise > 1 Borneo Hypermall(right beside Wisma Innoprise) > City Floating Mosque > *Mount Kinabalu*!(at the mountain back)

















*Tun Mustapha Tower*@flickr









*Floating City Mosque, Likas Bay*@flickr









*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
by [email protected]

















Amazing Sunset at Sutera Harbour
@flickr


----------



## lohxy (Jun 4, 2009)

KK is beautiful


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu @ Likas bay, Sabah
by NoorSham @ Pok Sey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos from Malaysian cities are the best, very nice. Thanks for those


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Capital city of Sarawak
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, Capital city of Johor
From flickr


----------



## usedtobe (Aug 15, 2009)

Proud to be Malaysian !!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

What a wonderful, beautiful country!!


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> What a wonderful, beautiful country!!


glad you enjoyed the sights of my country Desertpunk, hope you'll come here soon.

btw, i enjoyed Alburquerque so much when i was there 5 yrs back


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thank you !
fascinating !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Subang Jaya (USJ), Selangor*
*U*EP (United Estate Projects) *S*ubang *J*aya (often referred to as *USJ *by locals) is a major residential township developed by Sime UEP in the Klang Valley, Selangor, Malaysia. It is adjacent to its older and smaller twin township of Subang Jaya and also nearby Bandar Sunway (Sunway Lagoon).
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sibu, Sarawak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos you posted here, nazrey


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya by night
> by Phillage
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2685071397/


Putrajaya
Malaysian Administrative Centre
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice aerial photo at night of the city... those lights are from another plane, right? Are too close btw


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The state capital of Sarawak - KUCHING
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor-Singapore Causeway
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nusajaya, Johor
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos of those cities in Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR
From Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cities in Malaysia seem to be very modern
even to the average size


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

i like to see johor - singapore causeway....its so fresh landscape n water...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Borneo Hypermall -- RISING EMPIRE --
Kota Kinabalu

by +kev










by glare_mercz


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The state capital of Johor, Johor Bahru (JB)


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*The Northern Metropolis, Penang*


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
photo by thienzieyung


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Miri - Resort City
Sarawak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, amazing new photos here... btw in the last (left) photo all those buildings are hotels?


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

One or two hotels, some apartments, and commercial lots...its a mixture


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sibu is an inland town, and the capital of Sibu District in Sibu Division, Sarawak
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4628776147/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The sunset in one of those photos above is really very nice btw...


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching - The state capital of Sarawak
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4391341474/in/set-72157623207375394/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos of Kuching; btw, why they have the cat or cats as statue(s) there?


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Becoz Kuching means cat in Malay....LOL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I didnt knew that Kuching means cat... i never thought that


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I didnt knew that Kuching means cat... i never thought that


Yup. They even have a museum dedicated to things related to cats in Kuching.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU - Sabah
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21807577










KK overlooking Gaya Island!
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21807239


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^


2206 said:


> kk's banner:banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA TERENGGANU - Terengganu
http://www.flickr.com/photos/onggon/4782861111/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, The State Capital of Johor
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_picken/4894936797/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdra/4893385141/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, The state capital of Pahang


aniqasyranie said:


> city center from bukit pelindung





James Foong said:


> Office block cum Shopoffices (Frankyland)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice places in Malaysia. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azriazahar/4550077275/


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*Penang*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Malaysia, especially those last ones


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUCHING - The state capital of Sarawak*


kuchingbite said:


> *heading kuching By deErisch*
> _From flickr_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing aerial photo of Kuching


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I have no doubts that Malaysia is rich or that standard of living is high. But those cities look very boring no character at all.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

Penang 
by teizms


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Alor Setar - The state capital of Kedah*
Photos by emjay


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo from Penang  i really like it...


Irwin said:


>


----------



## adiyon84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Ipoh.. :cheers:

Ipoh is the fourth largest city in Malaysia after KL, Penang and Johor Bahru.
Population: 702,464 (2009)
Urban area population: 1,143,778 (2009)

On the North-South highway to Ipoh
by kitliew










by fash02










by Aini Yahya..










By mama.nuraina










Ipoh city
By wikipedia









Ipoh City aerial view..
by kit chan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JB Sentral, Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysian Cityscape:
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*









http://www.wct.com.my/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21833475


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cyberjaya & Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak









From Nadai Nama Nama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) & Sepang International Circuit*









By M Radzi of Airliners.net


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shah Alam, Selangor


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

wah! nazrey
u put kk pic first instead of kl, penang, putrajaya...
so r u think kk the most beautiful ar?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some towns in Sabah, Sandakan









Photo by : Steven888


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sibu, Sarawak*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing aerial photos from those cities in Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bakakuk/5134209669/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bangkok_charlie/5249052188/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Bahru, the state capital of Kelantan*
by Sampak


----------



## adam73 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Ipoh, Capital of Perak*
by Adam73


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Kampar, Perak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ringgo/5390549486/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, Johor








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheeltalk/5440442583/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/demonbyte/5488715586/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PUTRAJAYA *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/naza1715/5468718204/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shah Alam, Selangor








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibnuyusuf/2389034821/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Seremban, Negeri Sembilan
by kansai78


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> Kuching, Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest!!!
*Tanjung Aru Musical Water Fountain*
Kota Kinabalu 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/noracarol/5425053043/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sibu, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlescurtis/5475832830/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afitzview/5289910350/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afitzview/5260453899/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/walism/5475909996/








http://www.suriasabah.com.my/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mukah Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afitzview/5227641967/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca City, Malacca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholas-chan/5478508126/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Alor Setar, Kedah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anickue/5220340041/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bithiophene/5064140779/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anickue/5122138527/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Genting highlands*
> Pahang
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5401168596/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5400657891/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5398320434/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5397159704/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5397197622/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5396621437/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/globalgamingbusiness/5358353042/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Genting highlands*
Spotted this at the lobby in First World Hotel (13.0 Degree Celsius)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5401553360/in/set-72157625625949171/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Genting highlands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5400930027/in/set-72157625625949171/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/km1980/5401568510/in/set-72157625625949171/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Rural Town: Lumut, Perak*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alysyafiq/2625211606/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_narrow_corner/1770718628/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nofing/4881854918/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nofing/4881854918/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/splendorb/4982498324/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/splendorb/4981893353/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Miri, oil town resort in Sarawak*
Petroleum Museum








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tree22-fting/57867407/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2991696888/









































Pustaka Miri, is an IT library of sorts and also known as Miri's resource centre








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tree22-fting/59624185/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tree22-fting/57474597/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tree22-fting/57539249/in/photostream/



>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Royal town @ Kuala Kangsar, Perak - Malaysia
Istand Ulu is a palace in Kuala Kangsar. Located at Bukit Chandran, the istana was built in 1903 during the reign of the 28th Sultan of Perak. Today, Istana Ulu - also known as Istana Kota and Istana Hulu - is used as the Galeri Sultan Azlan Shah.



























Today Istana Ulu houses the Sultan Azlan Shah Gallery. It showcases memorabilia and personal items belonging to the present Sultan of Perak. There is also a separate wing showing the royal motorcars and patrol cars used in the motorcade when Sultan Azlan Shah reigned as the Duli Yang Maha Mulia (King) of Malaysia. There is also a souvenir shop selling items related to the Perak sultanate.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chroniclesofasia/5410294794/
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5300189960/
















http://flickr.com/photos/loriaz/sets/72157606995971237/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jentayu1667/5396565841/
Malay College Kuala Kangsar / Kolej Melayu Kuala Kangsar (MCKK), Perak










>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Horizon Hill, new township @ Nusajaya, Johor - Malaysia
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3126013?with_photo_id=24305599













































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15837243


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*


thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a while to visit this thread; very nice new photos from Malaysia


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Putrajaya*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perdana Putra ( Malaysia Prime Minister Office ), PUTRAJAYA*

FrOm ThE aiR maRk II by AnnDee72, on Flickr

FrOm ThE aiR maRk III by AnnDee72, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5701639633/

Kota Kinabalu by SYD AK, on Flickr

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO by jhc_world, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak


> 20081101 Sarawak by faizar, on Flickr



Water Front, Bandaraya Kuching by samsi53, on Flickr

Sungai Sarawak, Kuching by samsi53, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholas-lee/5799930149/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Island, Penang Bridge, Second Bridge (U/C) & Butterworth








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5602373834/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5604247429/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5602427321/


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

Melaka, pics by me:


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

Putrajaya, pics by me


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Genting Highland Entertainments City, Pahang
City in the Sky (Genting Highlands in the background)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The capital city of Sarawak, Kuching








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5908443226/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The capital city of Sabah, Kota Kinabalu

Costline view on Kota Kinabalu. by Raoul Manten, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The capital city of Johor, Johor Bahru

IMG_1269 by L-W, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysian Administrative Centre, Putrajaya

P U T R A J A Y A by T A Y S E R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Ipoh, Perak*









http://akubapak.blogspot.com/2009/07/tiga-tahun-bapak-di-sini.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Bahru, Kelantan*









http://zulfadlizali.com/photoblog


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching, Sarawak*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomas_stj/6028196259/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomas_stj/6028179077/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomas_stj/6028742884/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah








http://jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=352917&nseq=9


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Labuan, Federal Territory

Labuan by alexei.shulga, on Flickr

Labuan by alexei.shulga, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching, Sarawak*
View from Pullman Kuching

IMG_4841e by wanhashim, on Flickr

Breakfast buffet by The Food Pornographer, on Flickr

Four Points by Sheraton Kuching

Four Points by Sheraton Kuching—Exterior by day by Four Points and Resorts, on Flickr

Four Points by Sheraton Kuching—Comfort Room by Four Points and Resorts, on Flickr

Four Points by Sheraton Kuching—The Lobby by Four Points and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*

Kota Kinabalu [Julai 2011] by Rosli Ahmad, on Flickr

LE MERIDIEN KOTA KINABALU








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestung/6376390231/

LE MERIDIEN KOTA KINABALU by jhc_world, on Flickr

LE MERIDIEN KOTA KINABALU by jhc_world, on Flickr

LE MERIDIEN KOTA KINABALU by jhc_world, on Flickr

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO by jhc_world, on Flickr

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO by jhc_world, on Flickr

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO by jhc_world, on Flickr

NOVOTEL KOTA KINABALU 1BORNEO by jhc_world, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuantan, Pahang
Hyatt Regency Kuantan Resort*

IMG_6585 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr

IMG_6587 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr

P1040506 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr

P1040489 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Melaka City, Melaka*

MY-Oct-XI-MLK-StepbyStep-0083 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

MY-Oct-XI-MLK-TheeasyWay-0059 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Malaisie 272 by molaire2, on Flickr

Holiday Inn Melaka

IMG_6242 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr

IMG_6215 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr

IMG_6235 by mandarinseasons, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka city, Melaka


teckkang said:


>


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ipoh city, Perak*


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ipoh, Perak*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Kota Kinabalu, Sabah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/celestesea/6786939473/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/celestesea/6786947345/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/celestesea/6786943391/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/celestesea/6786927289/


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Kuantan, Pahang*



agate8 said:


> I used your link to post larger picture


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice skyline photos of Malaysian cities..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca Revolving Tower









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64208752


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64045501








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64045927








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64045505


----------



## Roderik Cooper (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Bharu, Kelantan*
photos by manman




































https://picasaweb.google.com/111168743318976540499/MydinMallKubangKerianBuilding#


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Alor Setar, Kedah*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jalankotatanah/6835996817/

Hot Ballon Alor Setar Kedah by [email protected] a.k.a mzaidi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah

_DSC1000 copy by JediSavant, on Flickr

_DSC0749 copy by JediSavant, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, Pahang

IMG_5137 by eclipsx, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Alor Setar, Kedah*

Temasya Sukan Sungai 2012 by ahmadsyarafi, on Flickr

Temasya Sukan Sungai 2012 by ahmadsyarafi, on Flickr

Temasya Sukan Sungai 2012 by ahmadsyarafi, on Flickr

Temasya Sukan Sungai 2012 by ahmadsyarafi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu

KT _DSC3482 by DograExposures, on Flickr

KT _DSC3432 Panorama by DograExposures, on Flickr

Terengganu State Museum

KT _DSC3224 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Sultan Mahmud Airport

KT _DSC3487 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu

Untitled by UmmAbdrahmaan @Alhamdulillah!, on Flickr

Untitled by UmmAbdrahmaan @Alhamdulillah!, on Flickr

Untitled by UmmAbdrahmaan @Alhamdulillah!, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka


teckkang said:


> taken from aeon bandaraya melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak

Kuching Sunset Viewed From Kampung Surabaya by framptoP - E.V.I.L. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor Bahru, Johor








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8341631363/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14723617








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83107447








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58465863








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18524608
KTS Garden








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85314116








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85313816








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85313487








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85314138








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85314126


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79169555


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, Pahang


bulat73 said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, Pahang









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59753926








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59754071








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59755305


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu

Kuala TerengganuSkills in Asian Newsrooms by D J Clark, on Flickr

Kuala TerengganuSkills in Asian Newsrooms by D J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Shah Alam, Selangor*

An Ending by hafiz.ismail, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmohamma/8094087169/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching

Kuching skyline by William HC Chong, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuantan, Pahang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iqram5595/8708856469/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iqram5595/8708545699/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iqram5595/8709877098/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Malaysia :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks, nice updates from Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1010655_564353636936956_1400378339_n.jpg


----------



## kreyzie (Aug 7, 2013)

Kek Lok Si Temple , Penang , Malaysia

Untitled by darreinz, on Flickr


Georgetown Pano , Penang , Malaysia

Penang Hill by CYProduce, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur City View , Malaysia

DSC07458 by CYProduce, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK

Part of Kuching City by tiokliaw, on Flickr

Welcome to Satok, Kuching! by mie_sal75, on Flickr

Kuching by Lucienne Bouwmeester, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9441579791/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

Kota Kinabalu by Lorraine Smith 65, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattjamestravel/9406364138/

_DSC9789w by Adrian Royle, on Flickr


----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

*ALOR SETAR, KEDAH DARUL AMAN*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK













http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12181604593/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching, Sarawak









https://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff-inoz/18376404566/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff-inoz/18302862866/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK


Boggleboy said:


>


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Miri, Sarawak*

https://www.facebook.com/MiriCitySharing/photos/a.144151355636937.44667.132843600101046/994718297246901/?type=3


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JOHOR BAHRU


archilover said:


> https://flic.kr/p/yx9ghM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Labuan Financial Park









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49753786


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Menara Hap Seng, KK

http://paultan.org/2015/11/25/merce...-rm2-million-autohaus-in-kota-kinabalu-sabah/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA TERENGGANU, CAPITAL CITY OF TERENGGANU



hazlan said:


> Something new erected in front of Istana Maziah Park. Looks nice.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sepang Gold Coast @ Sepang, Selangor









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14639947444

Lexis Hibiscus @ Port Dickson, Negeri Sembilan









http://www.lexishibiscuspd.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

kk_can_20150113_28.jpg by triplike1do, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JOHOR BAHRU, JOHOR

View from the Doubletree Johor Bahru's Executive Lounge by Mark Chua, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

IMG_7715P2a by cth2206, on Flickr
IMG_7209P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK


AtChdage said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IPOH, PERAK


abunizar said:


> IPOH PARADE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUANTAN, PAHANG


agate8 said:


> Progress ECM2/ Family Mall
> 
> Taken from Kuantan Dev News


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH









https://www.facebook.com/dragonflyrobotix/?fref=nf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, SARAWAK

Nice weather & scenery on the way to Kuching. by Lai Ket Bung, on Flickr
Nice weather & scenery on the way to Kuching. by Lai Ket Bung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH


AFL said:


> I went to RMN's Open Day 2016 on Labour Day. Managed to capture this pic. The many people aboard the yacht was a group of PLKN trainees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Malaysian cities


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Shangri-La's Tanjung Aru Resort & Spa
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah

Coco joe's Shangri-La's Tanjung Aru Resort & Spa by Sabaheats, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU

Bandar Kuala Terengganu Malam by Bard Rule, on Flickr


----------

